# Computer reagiert nicht auf Mausklicks



## Domi_Bal (8. September 2019)

Hallo Community,

seit mehreren Tagen macht mich mein Gamingcomputer wahnsinnig. Da ich mittlerweile nicht mehr weiß, was ich noch versuchen könnte, wende ich mich nun an euch. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Nun komme ich zur Erläuterung meines Computerproblems. 
Ich benutze meinen Webbrowser (Mozilla Firefox) um z.B. Videos auf Youtube anzuschauen, in Facebook umschauen etc. Im Browser selbst kann ich mittels Mausklick Videos anhalten und wieder abspielen, eine neuen Tab öffnen oder das Fenster minimieren. Alles ganz normal.

Möchte ich jetzt einen Ordner von einem Monitor auf den anderen ziehen passiert nichts. Fahre ich mit der Maus über die Taskleiste werden Elemente normalerweise hervorgehoben. Funktioniert auch nicht. Über einen

Möchte ich jetzt einen Ordner von einem Monitor auf den anderen ziehen passiert nichts. Er bewegt sich kein Milimeter. Fahre ich über die Taskleiste werden keine Elemente hervorgehoben und das Startmenü kann auch nicht geöffnet werden. Möchte ich einen Ordner auf dem Desktop öffnen, wird dieser nicht hervorgehoben und nicht geöffnet. Als Gegenmaßnahmen drücke ich die Tastenkombi Strg + Alt + Entf und das Fenster öffnet sich, wo ich z.B. den Taskmanager öffnen kann. Fahre ich mit der Maus über die Elemente werden diese wieder nicht hervorgehoben und kann Sie nicht anklicken. Ich muss zuerst einen Linksklick ausführen und dann funktioniert die Hervorhebung und klicken auf abbrechen.

Dann funktioniert alles wieder für eine kurze Zeit, wie wenn nichts gewesen wäre. Nach kurzer Zeit beginnt das Problem wieder von Neuem. Aber diesmal ist es ein wenige anders. Jetzt kann ich auf einmal meinen Webbrowser nicht mehr bedienen. Es wechselt sich immer ab. Mal kann ich den Webbrowser nicht bedienen, dann geht die Taskleiste nicht mehr und als nächstes kann ich keinen Ordner mehr öffnen.
Es kommt auch oft vor, dass das Problem erst nach Stunden wieder auftritt. Mittlerweile ist ein weiteres Problem aufgetreten. Arbeite ich in einem Worddokument und möchte Word schließen erscheint der Ladebalken am Mauscursor. Im Anschluss reagiert der Computer nicht mehr. Herunterfahren lässt er sich auch nicht und ich muss den Strom abschalten. 

Folgende habe ich bereits versucht:
•	2x Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems
•	Alle Festplatten formatiert (Insgesamt 3 Stück verbaut
•	Maustreiber nach Neuinstallation aufgespielt
•	USB-Stecker der Maus auf korrekten Sitz überprüft
•	USB-Stecker der Maus ein- und ausgesteckt
•	Geprüft ob Knöpfe der Maus klemmen

Bei meinem System handelt es sich um den Fertig PC Acer Predator G3620.

Meine Systemdaten lauten wie folgt:
•	Windows 10 Home (Version: 10.0.18362 Build 18362)
•	Intel Core i7 3770 (Grundtakt: 3,4 GHz, Turboboost 3,9 GHz)
•	SK Hynix 16 GB DDR3 RAM (667 MHz)
•	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
•	Kingston SSD 120 GB (Systemplatte)
•	Seagate HDD 80 GB (Dokumentenspeicher)
•	Seagate HDD 1 TB (Datenspeicher)
•	Mainboard (Hersteller: Acer, Modell: Predator G3620)
•	Bios (American Megatrends Inc., Version P11-A0, Datum: 08.08.12)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Sollte euch noch Daten fehlen, einfach Bescheid geben. Werde die Infos ergänzen


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2019)

Das Problem tritt direkt nach der Installation von Windows auf oder installierst du etwas anderes nachdem Winows auf der Platte ist?


----------



## Domi_Bal (8. September 2019)

Nach der Installation von Windows 10 installiere ich einige Programme. Das Problem selbst ist auch schon während der Neuinstallation von Windows aufgetreten und bestand im Anschluss immer noch. 
Bei den Programmen handelt es sich um:
- MS Office 2016
- Acrobat Reader DC
- Avira Free Antivirus
- Firefox
- GeForce Experience
- Druckersoftware
- PDF 24


----------



## Hubacca (8. September 2019)

Ähnliche Probleme traten manchmal bei mir auf wenn ich zwei Mäuse gleichzeitig betrieben d.h. wenn ich eine zweite Maus einstöpsel. 
Ist auch schonmal bei einem defektem USB Mauskabel aufgetreten.
Probier mal eine andere Maus oder deine Maus an einem anderem Computer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2019)

Die BIOS-Batterie ist neu?
Der Zustand der Festplatte ist gut:
CrystalDiskInfo – Crystal Dew World ?


----------



## Domi_Bal (8. September 2019)

Bisher wurde keine neue Batterie für das BIOS eingesetzt. Ich habe mich gerade über Auswirkungen einer leeren Batterie erkundigt. Es gibt keine Anzeichen, dass diese leere ist. Die Uhrzeit und das Datum werden ordnungsgemäße angezeigt. Alle drei Festplatten haben den Gesamtzustand gut. 

Die Temperaturen der Festplatten liege bei:
- Systemplatte 34 °C
- Dokumentenspeicher 45 °C
- Datenplatte 40 °C


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2019)

Domi_Bal schrieb:


> Alle drei Festplatten haben den Gesamtzustand gut.


Zeig uns mal bitte die Screens "Benchmark" der Platten hiervon:  HD Tune website.


----------



## Domi_Bal (8. September 2019)

Ich habe bei allen drei Festplatten einen Benchmark gemacht. Hier sind die Bilder davon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2019)

Domi_Bal schrieb:


> Ich habe bei allen drei Festplatten einen Benchmark gemacht. Hier sind die Bilder davon.



Laß mal den PC die Platten optimieren im Explorer:
Rechtsklick auf die Partition - Eigenschaften - Tools - Optimieren.


----------



## Domi_Bal (8. September 2019)

Ich habe alle Platten optimieren lassen. Die Platten werden automatisch wöchentlich optimiert. Mal schauen, ob dadurch das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## Domi_Bal (9. September 2019)

Ich habe eine andere Maus an meinen Computer angeschlossen. Mit dieser läuft alles wieder ganz normal. Die Maus die vorher angeschlossen war, habe ich am Laptop verwendet und dort hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Nachdem ich diese wieder entfernt hatte, waren die besagten Probleme nach einem Neustart nicht mehr vorhanden. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hubacca (9. September 2019)

Na siehste ! Dürfte wohl wie bereits geschrieben an einem defektem Mauskabel liegen ;-O


----------



## LDNV (31. Januar 2021)

Und immerhin sind die Platten nun auch optimiert


----------

